# Peach preserves recipe



## Texas Jim (May 28, 2022)

Looking for a peach preserves wine recipe. Can't find one here or on the 'net. I have a coupla' jars of peach preserves that are beatin' down the door of 'best by' and would love to try my hand at making a wine with it.

Thanks, fellas!

Tx-J


----------



## vinny (May 28, 2022)

I am pretty sure @BigDaveK has some experience in this realm. 

I do not, but this might help with getting the creative juices flowing...









How to make homemade wine from Jam - Doin' the Most


Fruit can be expensive. Exotic fruits even more so – gooseberries, dates, and elderberries can all set you back a pretty penny. Enter jam wine. It’s exactly as it sounds – wine made from jam. Use about four pounds of jam per gallon of water. Your gravity reading may be a little bit off from...



dointhemost.org


----------



## BigDaveK (May 28, 2022)

Oh gosh yes! I made 3 batches earlier this year using various hot pepper jellies and some jam.

I don't know if anyone has steered you to Keller's PDF yet. Recipes for a boatload of things. It's here -



https://swguildpa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf



I used his recipe.


----------



## vinny (May 28, 2022)

vinny said:


> I am pretty sure @BigDaveK has some experience in this realm.



Helping other help myself!  



BigDaveK said:


> I don't know if anyone has steered you to Keller's PDF yet. Recipes for a boatload of things. It's here -



Just what I needed, and I no longer need to search.. Thank you sir!


----------



## Texas Jim (May 28, 2022)

I came back to say I had saved the link to Jack Keller's files, but forgot to look there. Went right to it. Unfortunately, the preserves I was hoping to use is commercially mfg'd. and full of rat poison and rocket fuel.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 29, 2022)

Texas Jim said:


> I came back to say I had saved the link to Jack Keller's files, but forgot to look there. Went right to it. Unfortunately, the preserves I was hoping to use is commercially mfg'd. and full of rat poison and rocket fuel.


It's really disappointing how much crap they put in "food" nowadays.


----------



## wpt-me (Jun 1, 2022)

Did a smucker's jam. Using 4 1/2 jars of 18 oz Smucker's blackbeerry .
Need reciepe?? 

Bill


----------

